# FS: LED Lighting for any application!!



## Comp_Newb

I have LED lighting for sale! i stock
RED 
BLUE
GREEN
WHITE
ORANGE

These can be used for many things like a street sign, R/C car, and computer lighting!! PM me or email me at geck_masterLED@yahoo.com


----------



## Comp_Newb

Everything in stock guys!! Order up!! you can virtually do anything with these LED's!
Lighting for your car
Accent lighting
R/C car's
Computer case's

and much much more.
My prices are very low! way too low to compete with any other person who sells LED Lights.
Jeff


----------



## epidemik

How much?
Are you talking about those tiny little lights?
Those are like $1.50 at radioshack...not quite sure how you can compete especially once you factor in shipping.


----------



## Comp_Newb

No these are Ultra-Bright LED's. I have used the radio shack ones and they aren't nearly as bright. You also need the right resistors so you dont blow out the LED. These are soldered up with any lenth of wire you need.
If you want 5 blue LED's It will be 20 bucks shipped.
So if you factor in, Solder, wire, the LED, Shrink tubing, the resistors, My time, And shipping It is more than a great deal.
I buy the LED's in bulk so if you need a bunch of LED's let me know, i can hook you up with a good deal.


----------



## Tuffie

Comp_Newb said:


> i can hook you up with a good deal.



That's also what some guy on the train told me this morning, he took my $9001 dollars, and my virginity! WTF? YOU WONT DO THIS WILL YOU?


----------



## DirtyD86

NO ONE BUY FROM THIS PERSON. 

5 LEDs for $20 is such a ripoff that I am almost mad you even have the nerve to post this here. Go take advantage of people somewhere else


----------



## epidemik

^^
But theyre ultra-bright 



lol i dont know anything about leds and have no use for them


----------



## Calibretto

5 little, tiny LED lights for $20? That's a joke...


----------



## Comp_Newb

That's why i have gotten about 5 sale's so far in a RC forum. No loss to me.
I said i can hook you guys up with a good deal so let me know your budjet and what you want.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

can you actually post pics or a video or how bright the actually are? you can get a pack of 50 LEDs with resistors on them for less than what you sell for 5. i'm actually interested in UV ones


----------



## Comp_Newb

I don't sell UV LED's. What application would these be used for and why do they have to be UV?


----------



## Comp_Newb

Still have lots left guys!!
Jeff


----------



## Comp_Newb

Still for sale
Bump!


----------



## DirtyD86

so you're just going to bump your thread every month after not a single person shows any interest in it?


----------



## Comp_Newb

better than every other day or every week right?


----------



## Calibretto

You would think though that after a month, no one would be interested...


----------



## PohTayToez

Comp_Newb said:


> I don't sell UV LED's. What application would these be used for and why do they have to be UV?



Plenty of people use UV lights in cases.  You can buy UV reactive cables, fans, connectors, paint, even entire cases made of UV reactive acrylic (I own one).

Also, ultra bright LEDs are available on eBay for cents a piece.


----------



## Dystopia

here, how about ill buy 200 of these ultra bright 15 USD shipped? good deal is what you said. buy the way guys...he said he can't compete, well he forgot to say there SO HIGH that there is no competetion...


----------



## DirtyD86

Elimin8or said:


> here, how about ill buy 200 of these ultra bright 15 USD shipped? good deal is what you said. buy the way guys...he said he can't compete, well he forgot to say there SO HIGH that there is no competetion...



at his prices, 200 will cost you $800, or alternatively you could go to frys and buy a box the size of your head for 20 dollars.


----------



## diduknowthat

Dude post some pics. You can get LEDs for like a buck at radioshack.


----------



## kookooshortman55

Heck yes Fry's is amazing. Haha


----------



## Comp_Newb

Anyone want any?
Name what you want
Name a price and ill get back with you.


----------



## laznz1

most stores sell high intensity LEDs if u just look or there able to order them in


----------



## epidemik

I cant believe this thread is still going on.

I hate to break it to you but you arent likely to have high sales of LEDs on this forum. Especially if no one has shown any intrest in all this time.

Try an electronics forum or something. Or Ebay/Craigslist.


----------



## brian

yes please can a mod lock this. people see it, they dont need/want it so please leave it to die


----------



## massahwahl

Ooh! Ooh! I want some!

Oh wait I can get a better product for 10 times cheaper from, well, ANYWHERE else.

I hope you choke in your sleep tonight.


----------



## mac550

ukulele_ninja said:


> Ooh! Ooh! I want some!
> 
> Oh wait I can get a better product for 10 times cheaper from, well, ANYWHERE else.
> 
> I hope you choke in your sleep tonight.



lol nice


----------



## epidemik

mac550 said:


> lol nice



Yeah except that joke was made on page one...and page two...and now on page three.

And all these responses keep bumping it to the top of the list (sorry for the irony there, just wanted to throw in my 2 cents  )


----------



## Kornowski

I want some...


----------



## Kornowski

... not.


----------



## teamhex

Comp_Newb said:


> That's why i have gotten about 5 sale's so far in a RC forum. No loss to me.
> I said i can hook you guys up with a good deal so let me know your budjet and what you want.



Alot a people that are into RC have alot of money. They spend money on all kinds of things. My friend works at a hobby shop and hes got story's.


----------



## massahwahl

epidemik said:


> Yeah except that joke was made on page one...and page two...and now on page three.
> 
> And all these responses keep bumping it to the top of the list (sorry for the irony there, just wanted to throw in my 2 cents  )



It was already back at the top so I had to...


----------



## Dystopia

ukulele_ninja said:


> I hope you choke in your sleep tonight.



ROCK ON!  JK.

Seriously, I offered him a price  and he never responded. So is a mod gonna kill this thread or what??!!


----------



## mac550

epidemik said:


> Yeah except that joke was made on page one...and page two...and now on page three.
> i have 40 replys per page so everything it on one page







Kornowski said:


> I want some...





Kornowski said:


> ... not.



lol


----------



## epidemik

ukulele_ninja said:


> It was already back at the top so I had to...





mac550 said:


> lol



...I hate you guys...


JK I love you 



Elimin8or said:


> ROCK ON!  JK.
> 
> Seriously, I offered him a price  and he never responded. So is a mod gonna kill this thread or what??!!



Sure, lets just keep bumping it until its gone. 


Heres to making the longest for sale thread without a completed transaction!


----------



## mac550

epidemik said:


> Sure, lets just keep bumping it until its gone.
> Heres to making the longest for sale thread without a completed transaction!



lol yeah lets


----------



## brian

ugh. seriously!? come on i really had enough of this thread. stop jokeing around, bumping it up even though no one cares for it, and stop making posts that just say lol. if you laugh out loud. keep it to your self.


----------



## mac550

^ok


----------



## Comp_Newb

I simply had a price and then turned around said for you to name a price and you guys still are not interested. So that's fine. I have already made every penny back so any other sale is profit to me. I'll just keep them for making cool things around the house or for my truck or sand rail or whatever. And to the guy who said he wanted 200 for 15.00 i dont even get 200 for 15.00 so that aint going to happen.


----------



## massahwahl

Comp_Newb said:


> And to the guy who said he wanted 200 for 15.00 i dont even get 200 for 15.00 so that aint going to happen.



That's because your getting ripped off to begin with


----------



## Comp_Newb

10 bucks for 100 is not bad.


----------

